# Just starting out



## pinepondfarmer (Sep 22, 2015)

Hello all,

I am a 20 year old looking for some helpful tips. Cattle are my passion and I would love to make a career as a purebred breeder one day. I live on 40 acres of my parents land that isn't much for running cattle (very hilly timber). I currently work on a small ranch talking care of about 250 cows while also taking care of 20 cows here at home. I only own 2 cows with the rest belonging to my grandfather. I would love to start my own farm but lack the land and the funding. I do have a small pasture here by my home that I plan to run a few calves on to hopefully make a little money to increase my herd. I would love to hear any tips anyone would give about starting out. Everything from acquiring land and cattle to funding and what kind of equipment I should invest in first.

Thanks in advance


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

You need a lot more land and you need breading facility, and equipment, Also you didn't say where it was and where you live matters a lot.


----------



## pinepondfarmer (Sep 22, 2015)

I live in missouri. As far as land I run my few cows with my grandfathers on 150 acres. I am hoping that he will allow me to rent his farm when he decides to sell out but nothing is certain. If I were allowed to rent it it has 2 barns with working corrals. One of my main questions is does it pay to rent land? Or is it too difficult to make a profit with that extra rent payment?


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

Renting land is expensive unless you get a government lease


----------



## charloisfarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

Here in Canada it's better to rent land but idk it's hard to get started with cattle prices so high


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

Yeah an 800 pound cow sells for around $1,500 in my area


----------



## charloisfarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

Yeah one guy I knows old a 20 year old cow for $1500


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

I guess if you own a ranch with cattle it's a good thing.


----------



## Bowpeep (Sep 27, 2015)

I currently buying cows through the FSA office, Farm Service Agencies. They have great beginner farm ranch loans with low interest rates. They also have great in site on how to possibly get your feet under you. 
I personally am running on shares. I own the cattle and the other "partner" runs them. It is a 70/30 share the owner gets 30% profit and the operator gets 70% but comes up with feed, vet supplies etc. one way to get started.


----------



## pinepondfarmer (Sep 22, 2015)

So bowpeep, the only cost to you is the price of the cows? Are they on your own land or the partners?


----------



## Bowpeep (Sep 27, 2015)

Pinepindfarmer that's correct the only cost I have is buying cows. The partner runs them on their land. My partner happens to be my parents so I still go help and make decisions together, but they also have this same deal with neighbors and works well for both partners. if one has cows but not enough land or you have the land but not bank support for more cattle. It is considered a lease agreement or running cattle on shares.


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

Is FSA a government office?


----------



## DallasCowboy (Dec 28, 2015)

FSA is thru USDA. There is always an office nearby, wherever you are. Talk to someone there. Great programs for new farmers, cattlemen. 
Your grandfather is a huge advantage. My guess is he will do what he can to help you, plus you get the advantage of learning from his mistakes if you listen to him.
The cattle business is capital intensive. You won't make money for years, and you won't make a living on it until you start to ranch on land you own free and clear.
If I were just starting out, I would raise some hogs and free-range turkeys on a split with your grandfather. It's cheap to get in and there are plenty of buyers. That will result in the thing you need most- cash flow. Then save the money or buy cows with it. In 3-4 years you will have savings to buy a small place, starter herd to move onto the new place and a history of making money in agriculture. With clean credit and hard work you will be off to the races.


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

Ok thank you


----------

